# General > Motoring >  Wanted - Vauxhall Viva HA Saloon

## mackay6124

Does anyone know where there is a Vauxhall Viva HA lying around that is suitable for a restoration project, must be HA Saloon Model from 1963 - 64.

Anyone who has knowledge please contact Ian on 07804 792015 or email: mrimackay@netscape.net

----------

